# How long does it take for a package to make comb?



## Zib (Mar 31, 2012)

I Just started keeping bees. Got my 3lb pound packages on March 31st. I just check on the hives and they are workign on there 7th frame in a 10 frame hive.

So depending on the temperature and the Queen getting settled. I think I am looking about 1 month or a 1 month 1 week to add another hive body from installation!

Thanks is my guess


----------



## BugBoy (Mar 16, 2011)

Zib said:


> So depending on the temperature and the Queen getting settled. I think I am looking about 1 month or a 1 month 1 week to add another hive body from installation!


Hi Zib, thanks for the response. That's exactly what I wanted to hear! The temperature up here in MI has been fluxuating, so I'll bet in two months my bees will have two deeps built. Looks like no honey from them this year.


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

zib are u using beeswax foundation


----------



## Zib (Mar 31, 2012)

BugBoy - No Problem Like I said it is my first year. From what i have seen and been told they will draw alot of comb one week and the next not much. It is based on the space they need for storage and brood space!



mrqb said:


> zib are u using beeswax foundation


Yes I am!


----------

